# 135 gal stocking question



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I want to breed and need some advice. I know I'm going to have Melanchromis Cyaneorhabdos, and Labidochromis Caeruleus. I'm also would like a vertical striped fish that would get along with the other 2 and any other suggestion are welcomed.


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Ps. Demasoni... :thumb: Those r the 3 species I have in my 75G, and they r breeding like crazy.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

Demasoni were exactly what I was considering getting. I have 12 M.Cyaneorhabdos already, how many of each will fit?


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

At least 15 for the Dems. I have 12 M. Cyaneorhabdos and 10 YL in my 75G right now. What is the footprint of ur tank?


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

The tank is 72 x 18 x23, I'm buying it on Saturday. Right now I have 48" 50 gal with the M.Cyaneorhabdos in it. The plan is to keep the 50 for a grow out tank. My girlfriend is mad and thinks I'm wasting my money.


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

How much does your girlfriend spend on cosmetics/clothes/hairstyling etc.

Sounds like a good purchase to me. I think you'd get away with another species or two in a tank that size.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

Sounds good but what could you add that wouldn't be a threat to cross breed?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Acei to take advantage of the height of the tank. Although personally I prefer Socolofi.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

How does 12 M.cyaneorhabdos, 10 Y.L., 15 Demasoni, and 10 Acei sound


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

sounds expensive lol... should be very nice large tank tho.. over stock for those #'s because you will need to pull alot of males to get a correct male to female ratio. no more that 4 males of ea type once they are larger.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

My plan was to order females from a online site that says they sex the fish for you, then find males from another supplier to avoid insest defects.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

good idea! Sounds great, and like they said, lots and lots of $$$$$!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've learned since joining this site that breeding siblings and parent/child does not introduce defects as previously thought. So as long as the fish have a choice of mates (even if all the choices are relatives) any defects will not be any greater and may be less than if you buy each fish from a different gene pool.

Do a search on posts by Number6.

This way you can save lots of $$ by buying unsexed juveniles and improve the gene pool at the same time.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

DJRansome said:


> I've learned since joining this site that breeding siblings and parent/child does not introduce defects as previously thought. So as long as the fish have a choice of mates (even if all the choices are relatives) any defects will not be any greater and may be less than if you buy each fish from a different gene pool.
> 
> Do a search on posts by Number6.
> 
> This way you can save lots of $$ by buying unsexed juveniles and improve the gene pool at the same time.


quoted for truth


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

Sweet thanks for the info it'll be a lot easier to just order from 1 supplier.

P.S. I just got my tank home today I'm real excited but I'm going to take my time setting everything up rocks, substrate, and all that.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hope it turn out great! We want pictures when this all gets running!


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'll definitely be posting pics, due to the price of fish I'll probably be adding 1 group per month, once everything is running.


----------

